# Horse name contest winning results =)



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

Winners!!!!!!

In no particular order....

Shut up Joe for - Alto & Apollo
Lonannuniel for - Yurik
TeeBee for - Swayzee & Scooby


Post your favorite picture on this thread and i will edit it so everyone can see a before and after =)


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

mjnltnmh said:


> Winners!!!!!!
> 
> In no particular order....
> 
> ...


Hoky dina! i'm a winner? this excites me greatly! i really should have checked back to this thread sooner! anyways, will any picture be fine? or has the offer expired ^-^


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

lol any picture is good i was suprised no one posted them... lol just post it and tell me if you want any certain quote or colors on it


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

hm....here you go! uhm...i'm not the best at decisions, so you can choose whichever one will be easiest! =D and no specific quotes, ideas, ect. i enjoy surprises! i can't wait to see your artistic abilities! ^-^

http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/pp42/Lona_elf/DSCF1969.jpg
http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/pp42/Lona_elf/DSCF1966.jpg
http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/pp42/Lona_elf/DSCF1960.jpg
http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/pp42/Lona_elf/DSCF1956.jpg


----------

